# How do you deliver a large table?



## Jacob (12 Feb 2021)

I've always run stuff off in my own vehicle. Quite like the travelling and an excuse to visit far away places. 
But how would you get it delivered by someone else, loaded, unloaded, moved into place etc without the slightest risk of damage or picking up the slightest mark?
A "removals" firm looks likely, but expensive.
Any particular tips?


----------



## Droogs (12 Feb 2021)

Look for specialist art movers. BIL does this and has had a lot of interesting stuff to move over the years as i've posted previously (whales/dinosaurs/rockets/medival painting etc)


----------



## Jelly (12 Feb 2021)

If the table is of generally sturdy construction, wrapping the showing surfaces, then securely crating it secured with dunnage and shipping with a pallet-line would be a viable option from an outcome point of view; cost wise I imagine it would stack up quite well, too...

But it's limited by client expectations.


If the client's expectation is for the furniture to magically appear in their house in perfect condition then it's a no-go.
If their expectations were managed such that they were sold on the idea of "_experiencing the exciting novelty of unboxing their new table on the driveway, carrying it inside and unwrapping it like a present to themselves_", then you might swing it.
I'm used to receiving items which are simultaneously: large, heavy, rigid enough to be reasonably sturdy, but still having fragile elements in crates, and it's pretty reliable at protecting them even using cheap and cheerful hauliers. 

(Although I did once receive a very battered looking crate containing a ½ tonne of cast iron fragments that formed a 3D jigsaw of the pump which had been ordered, so it's not _entirely_ infallible)


----------



## Jameshow (12 Feb 2021)

If suggest getting a local man with a clean van, full insurance and a good reputation to do it for you. 

One who prides himself in his work with a nice clean van nothing else in it which you can tie it down into. 

Otherwise a furniture delivery company who specialise in furniture delivery. 

Cheers James


----------



## Tris (12 Feb 2021)

Try contacting removal companies in the delivery area, they're often happy to do a deal on a return run. We got a house move done very cheaply this way as they were already going our way to deliver a piano and so the job was straight profit


----------



## Jacob (12 Feb 2021)

Thanks for that. Four useful suggestions.
I've looked up "dunnage" What is Dunnage? The 9 Types of Dunnage for Shipping | ShipBob which was a new word but not an unfamiliar idea.
Pallets probably out as a suitable loading space too far from the workshop - I'd have to carry the table out, round a couple of corners and palletise it in the main road.
Man with van or removals probably the way, with or without dunnage.
I might ring around for a few quotes.


----------



## joel4mo (12 Feb 2021)

Every time an independent courier comes to the workshop in a sparkly van with blankets, load straps and a decent attitude I take their number. Some people are rightly proud of the service they deliver.


----------



## Jameshow (12 Feb 2021)

We have one - Idle man with van... Not sure he does much...! 

I'll get my coat!

Cheers James


----------



## Doug B (12 Feb 2021)

Think I’d hire a van at least that way I’d have the peace of mind that the table arrived in one piece as it left the workshop.


----------



## Terrytpot (13 Feb 2021)

If you opt for a courier try and find one with a checkable track record/references. I've been in general haulage for over 20 years and have seen some horrendous treatment of cargo as so many people in the chain just don't seem to care about it's condition. I was once witness to a 10' diameter 6" thick boardroom table made from Walnut and Oak unloaded from a trailer by a fork lift "operator" who rotated it onto its side and then dragged it all the way across his yard into his warehouse as if the corrugated cardboard it was wrapped in would protect it! You need someone who not only knows how to secure your load for transport but also any other load he's carrying so that neither can damage each other and also ,obviously, how to unload it/them safely as well. Dunnage is all well and good but is generally used to fill voids as opposed to actually securing loads which is where cordage/straps or even chains are required. Baring in mind the op's fondness of travelling and visiting far flung destinations , I'd stick with Doug B's suggestion and do it yourself, that way there's a greater likelihood of the pilot being willing to take all the required precautions


----------



## Jacob (13 Feb 2021)

Terrytpot said:


> If you opt for a courier try and find one with a checkable track record/references. I've been in general haulage for over 20 years and have seen some horrendous treatment of cargo as so many people in the chain just don't seem to care about it's condition. I was once witness to a 10' diameter 6" thick boardroom table made from Walnut and Oak unloaded from a trailer by a fork lift "operator" who rotated it onto its side and then dragged it all the way across his yard into his warehouse as if the corrugated cardboard it was wrapped in would protect it! You need someone who not only knows how to secure your load for transport but also any other load he's carrying so that neither can damage each other and also ,obviously, how to unload it/them safely as well. Dunnage is all well and good but is generally used to fill voids as opposed to actually securing loads which is where cordage/straps or even chains are required. Baring in mind the op's fondness of travelling and visiting far flung destinations , I'd stick with Doug B's suggestion and do it yourself, that way there's a greater likelihood of the pilot being willing to take all the required precautions


Right. DIY.
Maybe a charge for mileage? Free within 50 miles or something? Over 50 miles come and get it yourself (unless I fancy an excursion)?
I've bought a van but that's more for camping/cycling trips. It's an ex GPO bright red Fiat Doblo LWB and high roof. Everywhere we go we get friendly waves from postmen.


----------



## Terrytpot (13 Feb 2021)

Jacob said:


> Right. DIY.
> Maybe a charge for mileage? Free within 50 miles or something? Over 50 miles come and get it yourself?


Unless you are either very altruistic or silly wealthy , yes CHARGE


----------



## Mead Camans (13 Feb 2021)

Short of doing it yourself so the buck stops with you, then it's +1 for art handlers for me. The guys we used in my old work were great. Big Luton van, all carpet-lined in the back with boxes full of packing and padding material. They knew how to handle things with respect and asked the right questions when it came to loading. "Can we lean it on that edge?" "Is that the show face?" etc etc. You pay for that kind of diligence obviously, but you know you're getting the best.


----------



## Lons (13 Feb 2021)

I never trusted anyone to do it except myself, that way there was no comeback of any kind and an agreement on leaving that the item was perfect and no damage, the consequences otherwise were for ma an unacceptable risk. I needed to hire a Luton van a couple of times but it wasn't too expensive and I always charged delivery anyway or allowed for it in the cprice of the item.


----------



## Jacob (14 Feb 2021)

Thanks for all the replies - very useful.
I'll start making the table now!


----------

